# Faunarium + heating



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

What is the best way to keep these faunariums (exo terra ones) heated?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

i just use a mat and stat: victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

what wattage is your mat? and sizE?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have all mine on a mat and stat. 6 x 11 inches and 7 watt. both mat and stat are made by habistat


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

same as me yet the heat doesnt seem to be warming the faunarium up much...


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

where is the mat, do you have it on foil faced cardboard under it, to direct the heat upwards? did you take the temp directly above it? you can cover some slits to keep temps up too?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i have covered up some of the vents with cellotape...i have polystyrene under neath the mat...n i have the temp. in the warm end


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

is it hot enough directly above the mat? and not too cold at the other end? We use the large faunarium for all our babies and have them set up like yours, no problems. You can put foil on the face up side of polystyrene, that will help.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo thanks will def try it!! x


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

faunariums dont hold heat well, if u put the sensor of the thermometer about a inch above the mat url get an ok reading, on the mat will read quite high, cool end will be room temp..it will work fine whether you can see it or not.

faunarium one half or 1/3 on mat [half if room cool, 3rd if room temp close to cool end max desirable]
dont use a stat as faunariums cant overheat but if u use a timer for it and have it go off for 15 mins-half hour every 3-4 hours it should be bang on and stopo the mat overheating [not that its liekly too anyway with a faunarium on it]


----------



## Andromede_ (4 mo ago)

DeanThorpe said:


> faunariums dont hold heat well, if u put the sensor of the thermometer about a inch above the mat url get an ok reading, on the mat will read quite high, cool end will be room temp..it will work fine whether you can see it or not.
> 
> faunarium one half or 1/3 on mat [half if room cool, 3rd if room temp close to cool end max desirable]
> dont use a stat as faunariums cant overheat but if u use a timer for it and have it go off for 15 mins-half hour every 3-4 hours it should be bang on and stopo the mat overheating [not that its liekly too anyway with a faunarium on it]


I would assume the faunarium material would easily overheat? So do you suggest to only keep a timer?


----------

